# Наше творчество > Проза >  Мои Рассказы

## Piston

Не буду превращать эту страницу и этот форум в Проза.ру или что то подобное. Выложу 2 рассказа (их больше) 
http://proza.ru/avtor/qwertyx1
Это если вдруг вы захотите прочитать ещё...
 На мой взгляд оба очень глубокие.
НО на вкус и цвет - все фломастеры разные

----------


## Piston

*Переписка с Богом*
«Боже! Как мне продолжать жить дальше. Как могу я жить дальше с тем грузом который лежит на моей душе. Дай мне знак боже! Ответь мне! Перстом своим мощным начерти огненными буквами ответы на вопросы мои! Дай мне сил встать на путь истинный. Ибо слаб я, и дух мой слаб, но не вера в тебя, Боже! Дай мне сил не наложить на себя руки дабы не гореть в вечном огне. Милостью своей безграничной дай мне сил боже!» 
Артур внезапно почувствовал себя полностью опустошённым. То что он только что написал на листке бумаге буквально вырвалось из него за какие то доли секунды. Оно шло прямо из души через руки на бумагу. Единственное что не давало ему покончить с собой. Эти маленькие клочки бумаги… Эта переписка с Богом…
Он как всегда положил своё письмо во внутрь Библии, в конце главы Иова, и поставил её на полку. Он подошёл к шкафчику с лекарствами и выпил успокоительное. Лег на кровать. Закрыл глаза. 
Артур почти спал когда очень яркий свет озарил всё комнату и ослепил его даже через закрытые веки. В пару метров от него прямо в воздухе горел огонь. Обычно огонь сжигает что-то и оно горит. Но тут казалось горит сам воздух. Причём сконцентрировано и совсем не бесформенно. 
Вздох облегчения вырвался из его груди. Бог услышал его молитвы. 
Огонь сжался до размеров монетки но казался при этом стал ещё ярче и вмещал в себе весь жар солнца. И это маленькое солнце вдруг начало своё движение. Сначала медленно, потом всё быстрее и быстрее, оставляя огненный след в воздухе. Буквы складывались в слова. Слова в предложения. Бог писал свой ответ…
* * * * *
- А сейчас профессор Джеймисон я хочу показать вам свою особую гордость. Я работал над этим проектом несколько месяцев и нашёл новое нестандартное решение. Впрочем, вы сами сейчас всё увидите. Пройдёмте прямо вот к этому окну. 
- Хм. Это действительно нестандартно, Доктор Ноуэлс. Одно окно с обзором на две палаты. Но я уверен что это не то что заботило вас несколько месяцев.
- Несомненно профессор, посмотрите. Здесь вы видите две палаты. В одной из них находиться мистер Артур Вайс а в во второй мистер Томас Нордвинг. Мистер Вайс Был доставлен к нам в лечебницу после второго неудачного к счастью суицида. И поверьте мне, у него было достаточно силы воли, что бы довести дело до конца. В обоих случаях чистая случайность и можно сказать божественное провидение спасало его от смерти и врачи успевали вовремя спасти его жизнь. Он работал водителем в кампании занимающейся развозкой продуктов по магазинам. В результате несчастного случая, в котором он после расследования был признан полностью не виновным, под колёсами его машины потеряли жизнь два пятилетних ребёнка. Братья близнецы. Всё это случилось на глазах у их матери и её сердце не выдержало удара. 
- Осмелюсь предположить что суицидальные попытки были вызваны чувством вины за случившееся.
- Вы абсолютно правы. Ему выпала не завидная участь. Три отнятые жизни в несчастном случае. Когда его доставили к нам его психическое здоровье изрядно пошатнулось. Он находился в «мягкой комнате» в смирительной рубашке дабы предотвратить возможность повтора суицида. Но он умерщвлял себя из нутрии и ни какие успокоительные препараты не оказывали действия, так сильно терзала его совесть. При таком темпе прогресса болезни ему оставалось не более полугода.
- Действительно очень сложный случай.
- Теперь прейдём к мистеру Нордвингу. До не давнего времени он имел такую же учёную степень как и вы, профессор. Он преподавал философию в университете на протяжении сорока лет. После чего его рассудок постигло сильное помешательство. Я уверен вы встречались уже с таким в своей практике. Он возомнил себя богом.
- Да. Я наблюдал несколько подобных случаев.
- Смею вас уверить здесь речь идёт о не совсем необычной форме такого помешательства. Дело в том, что помешательство произошло внезапно и прогрессировало с чрезвычайной скоростью. Мистер Нордвинг на момент его доставки сюда уже почти потерял контакт с реальностью. И это в сочетании с неординарным умом и огромными познаниями в естествознании делало практически невозможным любые попытки вызвать его на контакт со стороны мед персонала. Тем временем болезнь прогрессировала с каждым днём. 
- Действительно не обычный случай.
- А теперь с вашего позволения, профессор, перейду непосредственно к сути проекта.
- Да, да доктор Ноуэлс. Я весь в нетерпении.
- И так у нас имелось два пациента, каждый из которых находился в состоянии которое современная наука расценивает как безвозвратное. Но меня осенила мысль. Я решил что больные смогут помочь друг другу. Мистер Вайс, как вы помните, постоянно терзает себя за смерти нежеланным виновником которых он стал. Людям в его положении всегда помогала вера. К счастью, мистер Вайс оказался человеком не далёким от церкви. Он даже посещал до несчастного случая церковь по воскресеньям. В добавок к этому, две суицидные попытки не закончились смертью волей счастливого случая. Это так же повлияло на склонность мистера Вайса поверить в то, что Бог «не забыл» его. В палате, в которой вы его сейчас можете наблюдать находиться искусно замаскированные последние достижения работников исследовательского центра природных исследований. Главную роль среди них играет генератор шаровых молний и механизм в книге Библии имеющейся у него. Мы убедили пациента, что если он напишет послание Богу, то тот обязательно услышит его. Он пишет письма и кладёт их в конце главы Иова в Библии. После того как книга попадает на полку, секретный механизм, переправляет послание в палату мистера Нордвинга. Он к стати видит происходящее во второй палате через одностороннее зеркало. Там он читает письмо и отвечает на него с помощью генератора шаровой молнии и других различных спецэффектов. Я сам присутствовал на испытании этой штуки перед тем как задействовать её в проекте. Поверьте, дух захватывает даже у человека который понимает что это всего лишь устройства и механизмы. 
- Очень интересно. Но что же вы сказали мистеру Нордвингу?
- В это трудно поверить, но правду. Мы сказали, что есть человек, который сейчас очень нуждается в Боге.
- Я право не знаю что сказать. Действительно очень нестандартное решение. Расскажите же каких результатов вы добились?
- Пациенты находятся здесь уже четыре месяца. Уже в первом месяце эксперимента болезнь остановила свой прогресс и даже начала немного отпускать обоих пациентов. К стати хочу заметить система работает абсолютно автономно. С начала эксперимента ни один врач не посещал палаты. Мы лишь наблюдаем за ними через эти стекла с односторонней прозрачностью.
- Замечательно! У вас есть бог и есть его паства разделённая лишь стенкой. В таком случае какую роль вы отводите себе в этом деле?
- Право даже не думал на эту тему… Но вопрос интересный. Пожалуй я играю роль церкви.
- Очень интересно… А какие перспективы вы видите у этих пациентов?
- Вот это как раз самое сложное. Болезнь не прогрессирует но и не исчезнет. В сложившихся обстоятельствах мистер Вайс уже готов пойти на контакт. И как мне кажется после курса терапии возможно будет даже способен вернуться в общество. Проблема только в том, что в случае нарушения этой системы болезнь мистера Нордвинга опять начнёт прогрессировать. И боюсь во второй раз нам уже будет не возможным вернуть его. Сейчас же его состояние очень стабильно.
- Вот как! И как же вы собираетесь поступить в подобной ситуации?
- Из двух зол я выбираю меньшее. Я собираюсь не менять ни чего в этой системе.
- Поразительно, как ваша маленькая система полностью показывает ситуацию сложившуюся в реальном мире. Убирая верующих мы убиваем Бога. А ещё интересно что вы случайно но поразительно точно выбрали себе роль церкви.

----------


## Piston

*Детерминант*
- Я рад приветствовать вас всех на презентации. Я вижу что большинство представителей СМИ откликнулись на моё приглашение, а значит интрига удалась. Но для начала позвольте представиться. Меня зовут Глеб Волков. Мне 37 лет. Из которых 30 лет я посвятил мыслям о моём изобретении. 20 лет я посвятил сбору информации необходимой для него. 8 лет прошло в почти полной изоляции от мира, всё время я посвятил работе. И наконец последние 8 лет я провёл в тестировании. Теперь я могу утверждать что работа окончена. Я горд представить вам творение всей моей жизни – «Детерминант». В релизе я не давал много информации – по этому у вас должно быть много вопросов. Пожалуйста первый вопрос!
Зал наполнился выкриками Глеб выбрал одну из представительниц и знаком показал что слово предоставляется именно ей. Все остальные тут же затихли.
- Ирина Ярова газета «Вашигтон Поуст». В релизе написано, что Детерминант может предсказывать будущее, но вместе с этим слово предсказание не применимо к нему. Объясните пожалуйста принцип действия и причину такой формулировки.
- Да конечно! Я должен был начать с этого… Просто я очень волнуюсь. Ну вы же понимаете, сколько тут 15? 20 камер направленно на меня? Извините. Хм! Детерминант это не оракул, это нельзя увидеть или пощупать. Это компьютерная программа. Она действительно предсказывает будущее. Но слово предсказание как говорилось не подходит в полной мере. Причина кроется в самом названии. Но всё по порядку. Ещё в 7 лет я впервые начал понимать, что всё в мире взаимосвязано. Но это не моя заслуга. За столетия до моего рождения люди понимали это, но в отличии от них я живу в эпоху когда эту взаимосвязь можно просчитать пользуясь достижениями математики и вычислительной техники. Люди издревле занимались поиском причинно следственных факторов, и прогнозировании на основе них. В первые систематизировав их в астрологии. 
- Мистер Волков! Это полный бред! Ни один учёный не станет воспринимать астрологию как науку! И если ваше изобретение основано на каких то выводах из этой псевдонауки, то эта презентация шарлотанство и пустая трата времени!
Мужчина в хорошем костюме и выхохоленным видом даже раскраснелся от своего возмущения. Что ни как не соответствовало впечатлению, которое он производил своим внешним видом.
- Представьтесь пожалуйста мистер!
- Айзек Гримбл. Журнал «Наука сегодня».
- Мистер Гримбл! Не будете ли вы столь любезны сказать мне который сейчас час, с максимальной точностью если можно.
- По местному времени 11:37.
- Благодарю вас мистер Гримбл, а теперь если вас не затруднит, вот тут на столе рядом со мной лежат бумаги. Подойдите пожалуйста и возьмите ту на которой на обороте стоит цифра 1. 
Айзек раскраснелся ещё больше. Было видно что он не доволен той ролью которая досталась ему в этой игре. И что самое большое недовольство доставляло ему то что он не понимает правил этой игры. Но тем не менее он подчинился и дошел до стола который стоял возле трибуны. На нём была стопка бумаг стандартного размера А4. Все листы лежали «лицом вниз» и на верхнм из них маркером от руки действительно была написана цифра 1
- Спасибо. А теперь зачитайте вслух то что там написано.
- «11:36 на моменте объяснений о работе Детерминанта и роли астрологии в ней, встаёт Айзек Гримбл, представитель журнала «Наука сегодня». И говорит: «Мистер Волков! Это полный бред! Ни один учёный не станет воспринимать астрологию как науку! И если ваше изобретение…»» Здесь всё что я сказал…! Что за фокусы Мистер Волков! Такие представления устраивают в цирках но не на презентациях!
- Если вас не затруднит, мистер Гримбл, там есть бумага с цифрой 2 на ней… Зачитайте пожалуйста в слух.
- «Не дочитав до конца мистер Гримбл вскрикивает: «Здесь всё что я сказал…! Что за фокусы Мистер Волков! Такие представления устраивают в цирках но не на презентациях!» После этого он обводит глазами присутствующих глотает воздух но больше ни чего не говорит и садиться на место.
Казалось что Айзек сейчас раскалиться до температуры кипения. Но вдруг, он начал бледнеть и опустив голову действительно стал пробираться к своему месту. Внезапно остановившись он обвел всех глазами. Открыл было рот в желании сказать что то, но передумав в последнюю секунду начал глотать воздух и продолжил проход к своему месту.
- Как вы видите на столе ещё много бумаг. А это значит что меня будут прерывать ещё не раз. Я не успел почитать их все. Но на сколько я помню следующее высказывание будет только минут через десять и уже после того как я закончу объяснение принципов работы Детерминанта, так что мы таки добёрёмся до сути.
Глеб пошёл по направлению к стенду с обычным компьютером который стоял у него за спиной. В этот момент в зале кто то встал и открыл уже было рот, что бы крикнуть что-то. Волков вдруг остановился и не успев обернуться лицом к присутствующим начал говорить.
- Почти забыл! Там был ещё какой-то представитель из «Нью-Ёорк – Таймс» Извините не помню его имя. Он вдруг захочет доказать что я ошибаюсь, встанет, но так ни чего и не скажет, а вот потом я уже буду говорить без помех!
На последних словах, Глеб уже успел повернуться и смотрел прямо на вставшего репортёра. Тот действительно ни чего не сказав сел как подрезанный. Сидевшие рядом с ним посмотрев на именную карточку представителя СМИ болтавшуюся у него на шее зашептались подтверждая что человек действительно был из «Нью-Ёорк – Таймс».
- Ну а теперь продолжим. Я остановился на астрологии. Так вот, астрология есть ни что иное как первые попытки человечества систематизировать характер человека в зависимости от времени его рождения. И находясь сейчас здесь с запасом знаний человека ХХI века это вполне объяснимо. Луна огибая землю вызывает приливы и отливы притягивая тонны воды и оголяя сотни метров прибрежной полосы. А как известно человек состоит на 70% из воды. И вполне закономерно что и на человека луна и другие небесные тела имеющие массу в сотни и тысячи раз большую чем луна или даже земля имеют сильное влияние на тело человека и на протекание процессов в нём. Все мы знаем что в первые месяцы жизни человек впитывает огромное количество информации, превосходящей даже тот объём который профессор получает за долгие годы работы над каким-нибудь проектом. И конечно же время суток рождения, время года, сопутствующее этому процессу получения информации, играет огромную роль во всей дальнейшей жизни человека. Заметив закономерность, или по другому – детерминизм, между этими факторами, люди получили астрологию. 
Своё звание как псевдонаука астрология заработала благодаря обывательскому делению абсолютно всей массы людей на 12 типов и неизбежные несоответствия вытекающие из этого. Конечно к этому приложила руку и церковь. Смысл служения Б-гу терялся бы если человек знал свою судьбу наперёд. Но астрология выжила и дошла до наших дней, потеряв конечно уйму знаний. Но и сейчас точный астрологический прогноз! Я подчёркиваю, прогноз! А не предсказание, довольно чётко описывает возможные направления развития отдельно взятой личности. Именно на эти знания я опирался когда начал работу над Детерминантом. 
И вообще он планировался как Астрологер, что-нибудь в этом духе. Какая-нибудь идеальная и самая полная программа индивидуальных астрологических прогнозов. Но судьба распорядилась по другому, а тогда ещё не было Детерминанта что бы её предвидеть. С самого начала работы я понимал что астрология затрагивает лишь момент рождения и даёт гораздо меньший вес событиям произошедшим после рождения. Я же хотел создать науку которая будет учитывать всё. И чем больше данных, тем точнее будет прогноз. Поначалу мне требовались огромные мощности. 
Скажу лишь что компьютер «blue deep» с которым играл Каспаров и который славиться своей мощностью, был не мощнее калькулятора на фоне той системы в которой я начал отлаживать запуск Детерминанта. 
Всего этого не случилось бы если бы мной и проектом не заинтересовалось правительство предоставившее мне такие мощности. Но по мере работы, программа становилась проще а количество данных для точного прогноза всё меньшим. 
Свой первый прогноз я составил испытуемому который два месяца проходил под полным наблюдением и регистрировались абсолютно все события происходящие с ним и вокруг него. Через два месяца было собранно несколько миллионов терабайт информации которые обрабатывались несколько недель. И был получен прогноз. На четыре года в перёд с 95% вероятности и на каждый последующий год с убыванием 10%. Результаты оказались точными вплоть до секунды когда человеку захочется закурить очередную сигарету. Правительство тут же начало использовать программу на людях подозреваемых в связях с терроризмом. А я продолжал совершенствовать алгоритм расчётов. 
Меня не покидало чувство что как и всё гениальное программа должна быть простой и не требовать огромных мощностей. Я оказался прав. А правительство сократившее терроризм в разы, хотело получить прогноз уже не для личностей а для целых групп. 
Спустя год мы провели первый опыт на группе из двадцати человек. Я не терял времени даром. И спустя лишь две недели наблюдений мы получили прогноз действий этой группы на ближайшие 10 лет с 98% вероятности. Но правительству и этого оказалось мало. И спустя 3 года исследований я создал последнюю модель. Алгоритм упрощён до невероятного. И теперь он требует мощности не более чем продвинутая компьютерная игра. А приборы осуществляющие наблюдение и сбор данных уже три года незаметно присутствуют в каждом сотовом телефоне, в каждой компьютерной операционной системе и вообще большинстве электронных приспособлений пользуемых человечеством. 
Сразу предупреждая ваши вопросы отвечу. Да! ... 
Это межправительственный заговор. Все страны хотели знать свою судьбу наперёд. По этому не участвующих стран нет. Есть лишь те государства третьего мира, которые участвуют в этом заговоре даже не ведая того. 
Они думали что зная прогноз, можно изменить ситуацию. Хотя я с самого начала им говорил, что прогнозируемое неизбежно. Точно так же как мистер Гримбл уже прочтя, что больше не скажет ни слова, действительно так и поступил. Алгоритм учитывает знание о будущем у тех кто о нём узнаёт и делает прогнозы исходя из этого. …
Почему я так спокойно вам рассказываю обо всём этом, и почему люди в чёрных костюмах не вбегают сюда и не уводят меня туда, где ни кто больше меня не увидит? Всё просто… Правительству наплевать. Им всем уже на всё это плевать. Они убедились в том что прогнозы Детерминанта не обмануть. А прогноз в том, что всем нам осталось не более двух трёх недель. Конец света будет немного отличаться от того которого все привыкли бояться… И немного ближе чем нам хотелось бы. 
Благодаря Детерминанту я знаю что большинство из вас, как только меня не назовут в своих газетах и программах! Искусный гипнотизёр, сумасшедший, шарлатан, фокусник и так далее. Много не лестных вещей вы обо мне напишите. И лишь немногие передадут мои слова в точности. Ради этого я и делаю эту пресс-конференцию. Все чиновники знавшие о моём проекте уже убедились в его неопровергаемой правоте. И теперь они проводят последние дни кто в наслаждениях, кто в молитвах. Но на вас и на меня им уже наплевать. Вы же сейчас начнёте задавать вопросы, пытаться найти ошибку или подвох. Можете спрашивать, я отвечу на все вопросы. Я теряю один из последних дней своей жизни что бы дать человечеству шанс подготовиться к уходу. К достойному уходу. Ведь Детерминант не может дать ответ на вопросы: а есть ли другой разум во вселенной? А есть ли Бог? А возникнет ли потом другая жизнь? … Нам надо уйти достойно…
Теперь вопросы!
 Кстати когда будете их задавать, можете сверяться с бумагами на которых Детерминант их уже спрогнозировал…. Можете до или после… как хотите…. Детерминант всё равно уже всё просчитал…
________________________________________

Гороскоп майя

В Южной Америке у индейцев майя астрология была официальной и обязательной наукой. Для каждого составляли специальный пророческий календарь, в котором была описана вся будущая жизнь человека: когда он начнет работать, когда женится, когда с ним случится несчастье, когда он умрет. Эти пророчества пели над колыбелью младенца. Ребенок запоминал их и сам начинал напевать, напоминая себе, на каком этапе жизни он сейчас.
Астрологи освещали каждую человеческую жизнь от начала до конца. Каждый знал, куда ведет его судьба и даже куда она ведет других. Апофеозом искусства майя явилось предсказание… конца света. Он должен был произойти в X веке по тому летоисчислению, которое назовут христианским. Астрологи майя даже назвали точный час. Не желая стать свидетелями катастрофы, мужчины накануне подожгли города, убили всех своих близких и затем покончили с собой. Несколько уцелевших бежали из охваченных пламенем городов и затерялись в равнинах….
Бернард Вебер «Энциклопедия всего относительного и абсолютного знания»

----------


## Лев

> Не буду превращать эту страницу и этот форум в Проза.ру или что то подобное. Выложу 2 рассказа (их больше)


Места хватит - не забор:rolleyes:
Прочитал твой разговор.
И рассказы прочитал -
И от них я не устал.

----------


## Шинкарьова13

Проба пера. Не судите строго 
Весна. Весной пахнет, волнует.
	Хочется как бабочке сбросить уютный кокон  и , изящно взмахнув крылышками, упорхнуть навстречу приключениям, ну и любви конечно.
Именно такие бабочки летали в голове у Женьки, сидящей над учебником физики. Этот предмет навевал на неё дикую тоску, но пока его никто не отменил в школьной программе. Поэтому, тяжело вздохнув, она поплелась на кухню за чем – нибудь сладеньким – поднять настроение.
В прихожей из большого зеркала на Женьку серьёзно смотрела невысокая абсолютно несовременная девушка с длинной косой. «Вот, если бы у меня была волшебная палочка… Да, тогда бы я наколдовала себе длинные ноги, большие глаза и абалденную фигуру.» Мечтать Женька любила и спать, точнее видеть сны. Там она была красавицей, и никто  не смел ей даже слова против сказать. Это было здорово, ведь в жизни Женя две недели сочиняла ответную речь нахалу из автобуса и страстно желала увидеть его ещё раз и уж тогда ему так ответить…
Сегодня просыпаться не хотелось вообще, потому что снился Миша Тенетов . Детская и на сегодняшний день самая сильная Женькина любовь. Кто сказал, что в 7 лет ещё не любовь, а пасочки и кулички в песочнице? Во сне Миша шёл навстречу, улыбался и нёс букет подснежников – пушистых голубых цветочков Сон – травы. В первом классе  Миша подарил Женьке именно такие подснежники, потом по всем законам жанра носил портфель в школу, катал на санках зимой, велосипеде Орлёнок летом, а осенью, осенью во время экскурсии в парке по –це-ло-вал. Вот так. С ним было интересно. Он не давал даже рта раскрыть любителям песни «Тили – тили тесто»,  с ним было надёжно, и он точно знал, что будет свадьба и  дети: Миша и Аня, и вообще всё у них с Женькой будет хорошо.
 Потом умерла его мама (попала под машину) и они уехали в Переславль. Наступила ещё одна осень, уже без Мишки. Перед уездом его папа принёс Жене адрес и попросил: «Напиши, ему сейчас тяжело, он первый не может». Пока Женька так и этак складывала слова в письмо, осмелели те, кому не раз доставалось от Мишки за сплетни и непримерное поведение. – домой она теперь шла под хор дразнилок. Было обидно, горько и непривычно, ведь Женька всегда была отличницей и вдруг такое.
 Письмо так и не ушло, адрес Женька сожгла, хоть рты от от этого не закрылиcь. Потом пожалела конечно, скучала, думала. Миша не писал. Взрослея, Женька узнала о существовании Адресного стола, отослала запрос в Адресный стол города Переславля,
но Мише не было 16 лет, а отчества и дня рождения его отца она не знала. Пришёл вежливый ответ без адреса. 
	В 14 лет, подружки влюблялись, спали на бигудях, мазали губы, веки и ресницы вазелином (очень похоже на блеск, тени и слипшиеся от туши ресницы), а Женька мечтала
о Мише, во снах он рос вместе с ней, был чем – то похож на Петра 1, смотрел на неё голубыми глазами, только ничего не говорил. 
Сладкого на кухне не оказалось и Женька собралась в магазин. Хотелось быть взрослой, современной. Поэтому она распустила волосы, одела новые брюки, туфли на танкетке, подкрасила губы и пошла в весну.
В  соседней квартире вовсю шёл ремонт, хлопали двери, гудела дрель, заносили мебель. Лифт открылся, сначала показались колонки стереосистемы, а потом  голубоглазый парень, чем – то похожий на Петра 1.
Так бывает? Тишина…Кажется все вокруг слышат как бьётся сердце.
- А где подснежники? –прошептала Женька.
- Будут, всё у нас в жизни будет. – ответил Миша.
В его глазах Женька увидела себя с длинными ногами, большими глазами и абалденной фигурой. 
	Бог всегда даёт человеку именно то, что ему действительно нужно.
 Мечты сбываются.

----------


## arkadi63

Всем привет!
Вот такая история.
Все из жизни, не придуманная.

Суп перепончатый!      Аркадий Рабкин

Да, друзья. 
Вот уж не думал, что такое может приключиться.
Ну, да ладно, по порядку.
Позвонила доча и сказала: 
- Пап, Мам, мы приедем к Вам на выходные.
В переводе это означает, что приедет зять, дочка и двое внучек.
Это означает, что нужно приготовить интересный и содержательный обед.
Моя родственница не так давно летала в Италию и привезла с собой сухие лесные грибы…
Долго лазил по холодильнику потом вспомнил - они в морозилке, на дверце нашел небольшой пакетик. 
Глянул я на эти грибы и восторга от их вида не получил. 
Сухие, как листики, как травинки в гербарии. Но я же знаю, если грибы замочить и дать им постоять, они обязательно набухнут и станут совершенно другими. Объемными, красивыми и вкусными. Взял небольшую кастрюльку, засыпал туда грибы и залил водой.
Оставил до утра…
Поверьте мне, это не первый грибной суп в моей жизни. Я хорошо знаю, как готовить это блюдо.
Утром заглянул в кастрюльку и был
«приятно» удивлен. Ничего не набухло, цвет воды почти не изменился, просто из чисто белого стал грязновато серым и все.
Не веря своим глазам, достал один листовой гриб – попробовал прожевать. Второй раз до изумления был поражен.
Прожевать не получилось. Вкус передать трудно. Ну, как Вам объяснить?
Кто пробовал прожевать тонкую, сухую деревянную стружку? 
Оставил ещё на день набухать эти грибы… 
Про себя отметил, что Италия не самый грибной край в мире. Странный и непонятный сорт грибов. Почитал в Интернете о грибах Италии. Все как полагается: красиво, съедобно, с хорошим запахом и вкусом. Посмотрел фотографии грибов и нигде не нашел таких, какие лежали в моей кастрюльке. 
На второй день пошел на свидание - изменений никаких.
Тонкие, черные, высохшие как листья, лежали эти злосчастные итальянские грибы. 
Времени не осталось – днем приедут дети…
Попробовал настоянный бульон – никакой. Надо выливать.
И я, старый, опытный повар принял такое решение: загоню грибы и вместе со всеми приправами - в скороварку – уж там
это диво Итальянское точно размокнет и станет съедобным. Сделал хороший овощной картофельный супчик. На сливочном масле, сметане, с зажаренным лучком, петрушкой, кинзой и укропом. В таком виде даже без грибов – блюдо объедение. Закрыл скороварку и поставил на полтора часа вариться. 
Маленькая справка. Когда я варю холодное, говяжьи и свиные ножки в кастрюле за два часа развариваются в дым. Кости становятся такими мягкими, что их можно давить пальцами.
Прошло два часа…
Открываю кастрюлю, и ничего не изменилось. Мумии были в прекрасном состоянии. Ничто их не потревожило.
Вот-вот должны появиться дети. 
Я стал вылавливать все грибы из кастрюли. Все что достал, ушло в ведро. На качестве супчика эта потеря не сказалась.
Но каким-то образом, пару «стружек» затерялись и в аккурат попали зятю в тарелку. Тот долго и старательно жевал их и с удивлением спросил, что это за продукт:  
- это особый сорт итальянских грибов. 
- вот бы не сказал, а по виду напоминают перегородки в грецких орехах. 
Моя жена поперхнулась и метнулась на кухню…
Оказывается, я два дня варил перегородки грецких орехов. 
Жена собирала их в лечебных целях, как укрепляющее средство при расстройстве желудка. 
Я знал, что грибы лежат в дверце морозилки, но не знал, что потом жена переложила их в другое место и, поэтому, замороженный мешочек с обледеневшими перегородками принял за грибы. 
Жена принесла сухие грибы…
Все хохотали до слез, один я не смеялся. Суп был съеден.
Все до отвала заправились укрепляющим народным средством…
Результат предсказать трудно. 

Вот такая дикая и смешная история приключилась.
Очень надеюсь, что без тяжких последствий.
Шеф-повар Аркадий.

4 июня 2011год. Афула. Израиль.

----------


## Лев

*arkadi63*, 
Как??? - Никогда не видел перегородки от грецких орехов? Шлеймазл :Vah:

----------


## PAN

*arkadi63*, 

Вот кого я давно не видел...)))

А может создадим отдельную тему??? Да и про то, как правильно солить капусту - я бы тоже нашел...)))

----------


## Ладушка

Привет!
  Я как  всегда начинаю всё с конца... Рассказ про грибы - повеселил. Буду перебираться выше. Спасибо! :Smile3:

----------


## Ладушка

*Piston*,
Давно уже ничего не читала, кроме рекламных газет. 
Понравился рассказ "Прости меня котёнок". Спасибо!

----------


## wsxmax

Грибы- зацепило, классный рассказ. Читал на работе всем коллегам вслух, все посмеялись от души)))

----------


## Изюм

Рассказ "Суп перепончатый" - класс!!! Посмеялась от души. Спасибо!

----------

